# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  mi foto

## julioso

buenas ya tengo puesta la foto y si entras en mi perfil la ves... a mi se me ve al hablar? cuando posteo algo s ee mi foto? yo no
como hago?

----------


## MrTrucado

Creo que te referieres, si no me equivoco a la foto que sale cuando posteamos, esa foto es el avatar, debes de poner ahí la foto que quieras que salga cada vez que escribas algo en el foro.

----------

